# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng Router >  cần các bác giúp đỡ phân tiích lỗi sản phẩm đục ạ.

## vanminh989

Chào các  bác ạ , hôm nay tự dưng con máy cùi của em khi đục phát sinh lỗi này , trục z sâu dần theo phuong y , xy không mất bước ạ, chỉ có mỗi cái Z , nhờ các bác phân tích dùm xem hỏng ở phần nào ạ,  
thanks ơn các bác.

----------

lehoongf

----------


## Mạch Việt

Mình nghĩ do Z của bạn bị mất bước.

----------


## katerman

mất bước thì cạn dần chứ, sao lại sâu thêm nhỉ, bác chủ xem lại khớp nối chưa?

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Có thể trục Z nặng quá. Lúc rút Z lên không nỗi nên bị mất bước sâu dần.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## emptyhb

Moto yếu, chạy lâu nóng không đủ sức => xuống dần.

----------


## anhcos

Thêm 2 cái lò xo 2 bên trục Z là giải quyết nhanh gọn, lò xo cứng mềm thế nào bác xài thử mới biết được.

----------


## blacksky2411

> Thêm 2 cái lò xo 2 bên trục Z là giải quyết nhanh gọn, lò xo cứng mềm thế nào bác xài thử mới biết được.


Chọn lò xo thì bác cứ theo thông số của một hãng bất kỳ trên google,
lấy thông tin về đường kính ngoài và đường kính lõi là có ngay lực kéo,
ra chợ mua cái tương tự là dùng thôi, thường sai biệt không lớn lắm, đỡ công phải thử nhiều loại khác nhau.
thanks.

----------

lehoongf

----------


## Duccdt06

e nghĩ là do nhiễu, con máy cùi của e cũng hay bị thằng z , x và y thì ko bao giờ mất bước mà z thì cứ lâu lâu lại chạy xuống hoặc chạy lên, mặc dù lò xo kéo vẫn còn mạnh, lâu lâu lại bị, e kéo dây đóng cái cọc khác đất thế là hết bị. vừa rồi mới bị giống bác e ra mua mấy mét cáp tivi về kéo dây ra , đóng mấy cái cọc xuống đất nối vào, thế là chạy ngon

----------

lehoongf

----------


## vanminh989

Cám ơn các bác đã chỉ giáo ạ.
Sau khoảng 1 ngày test đủ kiểu cuối cùng em cũng tìm ra nguyên nhân ạ, vấn đề là do nhiễu ạ, ban đầu em có ghi ngờ là lỏng đầu cáp kết nối từ card ncstudio tới tủ điện nhưng em đã cắm lại và cho máy chạy thì vẫn vậy, 
Tiếp đến em lần dây thì thấy cái dây điều khiển từ máy xuống tủ điện nó áp sát vào cái nguồn xung tổ ong 12v mà em lắp thêm để cấp điện cho mấy cái quạt làm mát step. Sau khi di chuyển dây ra vị trí khác thì máy lại ok ạ. chứng tỏ là ro nhiễu từ cái nguồn tổ ong 12v gây ra. ( nhưng em vẫn thắc mắc là sao lại nhiễu mỗi trục z mà trục xy lại không bị - bác nào giải thích giùm em với )
Mà máy em chưa có  tiếp đất gì hết, tiện sau vụ này em tiếp đất cho nó luôn,
Bác Duccdt06 cho em hỏi mấy cái cọc xuống đât bác dùng sắt phải không ạ và đóng sâu không bác ?

----------

lehoongf

----------


## huyquynhbk

cọc dài cơ 1,5 m trở lên cụ ah. kiếm chỗ nào ẩm nhất mà đóng

----------


## nhatson

> cọc dài cơ 1,5 m trở lên cụ ah. kiếm chỗ nào ẩm nhất mà đóng


nếu là dất thì bơm thêm nước muối xuống sẽ ngon hơn ạ

----------


## Mạch Việt

> Cám ơn các bác đã chỉ giáo ạ.
> Sau khoảng 1 ngày test đủ kiểu cuối cùng em cũng tìm ra nguyên nhân ạ, vấn đề là do nhiễu ạ, ban đầu em có ghi ngờ là lỏng đầu cáp kết nối từ card ncstudio tới tủ điện nhưng em đã cắm lại và cho máy chạy thì vẫn vậy, 
> Tiếp đến em lần dây thì thấy cái dây điều khiển từ máy xuống tủ điện nó áp sát vào cái nguồn xung tổ ong 12v mà em lắp thêm để cấp điện cho mấy cái quạt làm mát step. Sau khi di chuyển dây ra vị trí khác thì máy lại ok ạ. chứng tỏ là ro nhiễu từ cái nguồn tổ ong 12v gây ra. ( nhưng em vẫn thắc mắc là sao lại nhiễu mỗi trục z mà trục xy lại không bị - bác nào giải thích giùm em với )
> Mà máy em chưa có  tiếp đất gì hết, tiện sau vụ này em tiếp đất cho nó luôn,
> Bác Duccdt06 cho em hỏi mấy cái cọc xuống đât bác dùng sắt phải không ạ và đóng sâu không bác ?


Cái bị nhiễu mối trục Z mà không bị X, Y thì khó giải thích lắm bác ợ, tìm dc nguyên nhân là nhẹ rồi  :Big Grin:

----------

